# Newsflash, Sydney man buys crappy brewery and shed and makes the news



## mtb (19/10/17)

..without his wife's permission.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...n/news-story/1134689c72461b5d1cc6ead7841a6c32

One has to assume he told the wife he'd be able to sell his beer commercially. I wonder if he's run that by the council..


----------



## pcqypcqy (19/10/17)

wow, that shed looks great! :S


----------



## husky (19/10/17)

engineers and their ideas..............
Wish my council would let me set up commercially in the shed.


----------



## Stouter (19/10/17)

At fist glance I thought this might have been mtb, but wrong city eh!


----------



## mtb (19/10/17)

Stouter said:


> At fist glance I thought this might have been mtb, but wrong city eh!


I can confirm that I've done basically this. Where the hell is my newspaper article?


----------



## Dave70 (19/10/17)

*The 39-year-old engineer built a full brewing factory in his Sydney back yard without his wife’s permission *

Heartening to see we're not a nation of total cucks just yet then.. Permission? Good lord..


----------



## malt junkie (19/10/17)

$10k.... really??!! I'd hate to see the story they write on Husky's systems. I've never done the sums but I'd be getting close to $10k.


----------



## Stouter (19/10/17)

Doesn't give the actual cost in the story just, "I managed to save around $10,000 on versus if I bought it new!"


----------



## kaiserben (19/10/17)

I just read the same story in another publication where it said he spent $5k. 

("kegerator for $500, the shed for $500 and the brewery equipment for $4,000, which was purchased by the first owners for $20,000.")


----------



## mtb (19/10/17)

Good point.. probably ought to edit that thread title. But also, this is a garbage thread about a garbage news story so the title may as well remain misleading 
I feel bad for even giving the Telegraph the web traffic, to be honest


----------



## husky (19/10/17)

malt junkie said:


> $10k.... really??!! I'd hate to see the story they write on Husky's systems. I've never done the sums but I'd be getting close to $10k.


that would cover half of it......

This bloke rekons he saved $10k which implies he's spent more than that but with no pics who knows. The shed does look kind of small so can't be that big or exy.


----------



## husky (19/10/17)

kaiserben said:


> I just read the same story in another publication where it said he spent $5k.
> 
> ("kegerator for $500, the shed for $500 and the brewery equipment for $4,000, which was purchased by the first owners for $20,000.")



Any equipment pics in the other publication? I'm guessing its a standard type homemade 3V, nothing special


----------



## earle (19/10/17)

The article would not be out of place in the Betoota Advocate http://www.betootaadvocate.com/


----------



## kaiserben (19/10/17)

husky said:


> Any equipment pics in the other publication? I'm guessing its a standard type homemade 3V, nothing special



Yeah there's a few. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...p-Dave-Henderson-builds-brewery-backyard.html

EDIT: I don't read this rag (nor do I read the Daily Tele). I found it via a link found on social media.


----------



## mtb (19/10/17)

There's a good chance this guy is an AHB member, come to think of it


----------



## Dave70 (19/10/17)

kaiserben said:


> Yeah there's a few.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...p-Dave-Henderson-builds-brewery-backyard.html
> 
> EDIT: I don't read this rag (nor do I read the Daily Tele). I found it via a link found on social media.



That shed looks as rough as guts. Are they sure Daves an engineer? Perhaps he's the train driving kind of 'engineer'. In which case, 10k would have been chump change.


----------



## Andy_27 (19/10/17)

Shame theres no pics... Inside might have the kegerator in one corner and a second hand 50L Braumeister sitting in the middle.... Thatd be about $5000 all up.


----------



## earle (19/10/17)

Seriously, this article (to the extent of the detail that it does and doesn't provide) could be written about anybody on this forum.

X likes beer. X learns how to make beer. X risks being victim of spousal homicide by spending too much on beer brewing equipment. X manages to sweet-talk said spouse. X prints some labels and sticks them on bottles and brewing equipment. X hopes to set up a commercial brewery one day.


----------



## pcqypcqy (19/10/17)

earle said:


> Seriously, this article (to the extent of the detail that it does and doesn't provide) could be written about anybody on this forum.
> 
> X likes beer. X learns how to make beer. X risks being victim of spousal homicide by spending too much on beer brewing equipment. X manages to sweet-talk said spouse. X prints some labels and sticks them on bottles and brewing equipment. X hopes to set up a commercial brewery one day.



This thing writes itself!


----------



## RobW (19/10/17)

Andy_27 said:


> Shame theres no pics... Inside might have the kegerator in one corner and a second hand 50L Braumeister sitting in the middle.... Thatd be about $5000 all up.


There are more pix in the Daily Mail story.
It's basically just a big Blichmann pot and a conical.


----------



## Andy_27 (19/10/17)

RobW said:


> There are more pix in the Daily Mail story.
> It's basically just a big Blichmann pot and a conical.


Ah yep just looked at those. Some nice looking stainless... His missus isnt bad either...


----------



## bradsbrew (19/10/17)

"originally purchased for $20K"

20K for 1 pot, a conical, a few knocked off kegs and stolen milk crates. Doesn't even have a stand. Dave got shafted..........but at least he has launched a beer label. How the **** does one launch a beer label?


----------



## mtb (19/10/17)

bradsbrew said:


> "originally purchased for $20K"
> 
> 20K for 1 pot, a conical, a few knocked off kegs and stolen milk crates. Doesn't even have a stand. Dave got shafted..........but at least he has launched a beer label. How the **** does one launch a beer label?


I did wonder about that. How does one supply a commercial market with a single conical? I'm pretty sure when they say they "launched a beer label" they mean it in the way that I do, ie, I launched a beer label out of my printer the other day.


----------



## kaiserben (19/10/17)

The trusty old dot matrix.


----------



## mtb (19/10/17)

While you're here @bradsbrew would you kindly remove the $10k from the title - it's triggering my aspergers since it's not correct. It's a shitty brewery. Please rename it to "Sydney man buys shitty backyard brewery, is apparently news"


----------



## earle (19/10/17)

And in other news http://www.betootaadvocate.com/breaking-news/im-big-dog-says-bloke-isnt-big-dog/


----------



## RobW (19/10/17)

bradsbrew said:


> "originally purchased for $20K"
> 
> 20K for 1 pot, a conical, a few knocked off kegs and stolen milk crates. Doesn't even have a stand. Dave got shafted..........but at least he has launched a beer label. How the **** does one launch a beer label?



In this case I'd say put it in a small boat and set fire to it as you push it out to sea - kinda like the Vikings did.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/10/17)

mtb said:


> While you're here @bradsbrew would you kindly remove the $10k from the title - it's triggering my aspergers since it's not correct. It's a shitty brewery. Please rename it to "Sydney man buys shitty backyard brewery, is apparently news"


Much more fitting.....

better watch out @mtb , you and your fridges will be in the local rag soon.


----------



## Camo6 (19/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> That shed looks as rough as guts. Are they sure Daves an engineer? Perhaps he's the train driving kind of 'engineer'. In which case, 10k would have been chump change.



From all the work I've seen from engineers 'on the tools', that shed is the frikkin Taj Mahal. But seriously, 10k for a Blichmann single vessel, burner, conical and plastic fermentors? Wonder about temp control.

I want to see a pic of his wife's smile in 12 months time when she's realised the only thing his investment has cemented is his alcohol dependency!


----------



## Cerveja (19/10/17)

bradsbrew said:


> "originally purchased for $20K"
> 
> How the **** does one launch a beer label?



By convincing a crap journalist to write a crap story for their crap paper about your crap idea. Easy!

I'm betting he hasn't thought this through. The article will alert council to his illegal building in the backyard and there'll be a knock on the door.


----------



## Andy_27 (19/10/17)

mtb said:


> While you're here @bradsbrew would you kindly remove the $10k from the title - it's triggering my aspergers since it's not correct. It's a shitty brewery. Please rename it to "Sydney man buys shitty backyard brewery, is apparently news"


You're forgetting the other piece of global news in this article... "Aussie bloke puts shed in back yard"... Unheard of! Stop the presses!!


----------



## Jack of all biers (19/10/17)

Laughed my arse off reading this article. What posers. And if they think this is a good marketing ploy, then wait till the council, licensing inspectors and ATO all come for their share of flesh.

Hey MTB, I reckon this bloke will need a large commercial fridge for that large conical and the 3 x 50 kegs. Maybe you could off load the one you just bought for what it cost you.... or maybe double and tell him it cost $2000 new . Tell him it's from a deceased estate and has been unplugged for a while, but plug it in and show him it works... Oh wait, was that too soon


----------



## mtb (19/10/17)

Jack of all biers said:


> Hey MTB, I reckon this bloke will need a large commercial fridge for that large conical and the 3 x 50 kegs. Maybe you could off load the one you just bought for what it cost you.... or maybe double and tell him it cost $2000 new . Tell him it's from a deceased estate and has been unplugged for a while, but plug it in and show him it works... Oh wait, was that too soon



My ego is still bruised! Too soon!


----------



## Stouter (19/10/17)

If we look at this from a basic view point;
- If I was I a welder/fabricator wanting to have a backyard based business, I might need a home based business rego with local council at the most, depending on local council by-laws, etc.
- A backyard mechanic, much the same.
- Making candles to sell at the weekend markets, prob even less.
- A non-sexual deep tissue sports masseuse, again a Facebook account and a sign out the front.

Now, if I want to provide nectar of the gods to someone that's happy and willing to pay......no!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/10/17)

Its a conspiracy again! Portraying the home brewer as a fool etc.
My $0.02. Dont eat shit news for breakfast, lunch, or dinner. I sometimes snack but even then you know its crap and really doesn't do you any good but to keep you up to date, with shit etc.


----------



## Mr B (19/10/17)

Here ya go

https://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/sunri...ave-turned-their-backyard-into-a-functioning/

He even made Sunrise

If you think of the positive, it means quite a few people on here are absolutely more than news worthy for national tv.....possibly....


----------



## earle (20/10/17)

Mr B said:


> Here ya go
> 
> https://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/sunri...ave-turned-their-backyard-into-a-functioning/
> 
> ...


I'm way ahead of you there. Firing up the printer as we speak ....


----------



## Dave70 (20/10/17)

Mr B said:


> Here ya go
> 
> https://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/sunri...ave-turned-their-backyard-into-a-functioning/
> 
> ...



I'm in the final stages of finishing my chicken enclosure. I think it has true merit as a human interest story. 

MAN IN SYDNEYS NORTH WEST TURNS BACKYARD INTO FUNCTIONING POULTRY FARM. 









????
Profit!


----------



## Bribie G (20/10/17)

Man in Kyogle seriously underestimated Silverbeet planting numbers and has to eat it three times a day to keep up.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/10/17)

Brisbane man installs beer tap in kitchen fridge without wifes permission.

Brisbane woman buys new fridge.


----------



## pcqypcqy (20/10/17)

50 home brewers go crazy for this great milling product. You won't believe the reason why.

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/thread...mini-mill-bulk-buy.96656/page-12#post-1482280


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/17)

Grafton man buys nice big shed to build brewery...also comes with a 4b House.


----------



## Glomp (20/10/17)

It is such a confusing article. It makes them look like they are really producing beer commercially.

'She looks after the money, marketing and of course, quality control."

‘It’s a lot nicer than what you get in your commercial pub, that’s for sure,” she said.
“There’s a huge market (for craft beer) in Sydney ... I think it’s a really exciting time in the industry.”

"What started as a kegerator, a shed, an a whole micro-brewery fit out is now a blossoming beer empire."

Then you look at his setup or indeed lack of setup and wonder how they actually produced the beer.

Where is the HLT?

What about a Mash Tun.

Seems to be missing a rims or herms or something to control the mash tun temperature.

Maybe its a very large BIAB.

What about a mill?

No brew stand, pumps, control panel or even something to heat the kettle.

I can't see any temperature control devices.

Just a Blichmann pot and a conical and a few kegs. If there was anything else you would think they would be proudly showing the media.

When I see some of the beautiful used brewery setups being sold on this site for a few thousand it just makes the whole thing look like a pretty hopeless comedy.

But they seem to be happy so probably thats a good result.


----------



## DU99 (20/10/17)

are the kegs legal he is using,and for the hop production looks busy..the beer looks good


----------



## homebrewnewb (20/10/17)

Mr B said:


> Here ya go
> 
> https://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/sunri...ave-turned-their-backyard-into-a-functioning/
> 
> ...


I voet ******* @husky 's sick system, closely followed by @Pnutapper 's reefer...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/17)

I call bullshit on the article. I bet he is just a home brewer who has a mate who is a lazy journalist

There is no way on gods earth that council would approve that setup

And where is the ATO bonds store which should have higher security than Pentridge


----------



## mtb (20/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I call bullshit on the article. I bet he is just a home brewer who has a mate who is a lazy journalist


I thought so too until I heard there were multiple media outlets reporting on it. It's beyond me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/17)

mtb said:


> I thought so too until I heard there were multiple media outlets reporting on it. It's beyond me.



Oh..if its reported by multiple media outlets then that makes it bona fide ...sorry... I just jumped to a conclusion based on only 1 report. Silly me


----------



## mtb (20/10/17)

My guess is that this guy has approached all these media outlets with his story (how else would they have come to know about it?) in his vain attempt to drum up excitement about his "new venture" so his wife doesn't leave him for spending their savings on a home brewery.

To his credit though, the story definitely got out there. For a day


----------



## Tony121 (20/10/17)

A lot of journalism these days is cut and paste from somewhere else, shits me to tears that they can’t come up with their own stories. What also shits me is the poor spelling and grammar constantly, which is also cut and pasted without correction.


----------



## lost at sea (20/10/17)

all i saw was 50lt kegs, yet a twin tap keggerator that can only hold one of those kegs....

anywho back to living my own life...


----------



## bradsbrew (20/10/17)

Yes I no bad, gramma an spelling an puctureation reelly annoys me.
And Hippocrits.


----------



## earle (20/10/17)

I defiantly hate hippocrates


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/17)

bloody hippo crates


----------



## pnorkle (20/10/17)

My .02c


----------



## Tony121 (20/10/17)

I’ll get back in my box then.

Edit: To be clear I was referring to poor grammar & spelling by journalists.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/10/17)

Tony121 said:


> I’ll get back in my box then.
> 
> Edit: To be clear I was referring to poor grammar & spelling by journalists.


Haha, i was agreeing with you in my poorly executed attempt at humour.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/17)

Tony121 said:


> I’ll get back in my box then.



A hippo box ?


----------



## Andy_27 (20/10/17)

If hes got such an amazing setup which he uses to supply the Sydney crowd... why are all the photos of his equipment dragged out on the lawn rather than inside his shed?? Surely a set up brewery with milling area, bottling area etc would make for better pics than lawn ornaments.


----------



## Tony121 (20/10/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Haha, i was agreeing with you in my poorly executed attempt at humour.


All good, just running with the crate theme


----------



## Tony121 (20/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> A hippo box ?


Trying to source one now


----------



## sp0rk (20/10/17)

I want in on this shitty reporting of my brewery upgrades
"Muswellbrook man upgrades to 80L 3V brewery and still just uses his 20L knockout BIAB rig anyway"


----------



## spog (20/10/17)

I saw this this other night on tv, it interests me in that I’ve similar set ups on YouTube in NewYork for brewers running microbreweries out of their back shed, fark some of them aren’t in “ shed” they’re in a garden shed yet what they are doing is brilliant.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/10/17)

Might start my own newspaper, don't seem to have to do **** all, just search the internet for shit stories to print.


----------



## spog (20/10/17)

mtb said:


> There's a good chance this guy is an AHB member, come to think of it



BYB? was my first thought.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/10/17)

Andy_27 said:


> If hes got such an amazing setup which he uses to supply the Sydney crowd... why are all the photos of his equipment dragged out on the lawn rather than inside his shed?? Surely a set up brewery with milling area, bottling area etc would make for better pics than lawn ornaments.


He didn't want to show all the kit and kilo's stored in the shed?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Might start my own newspaper, don't seem to have to do **** all, just search the internet for shit stories to print.


----------



## madpierre06 (21/10/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> This thing writes itself!



We gonna get Harvey to produce the masterpiece?


----------



## homebrewnewb (21/10/17)

like ... you know masterbate in the hallway???


----------



## Mr B (21/10/17)

"The servant waits while the master bates"


----------



## TSMill (26/10/17)

From the article:

Wife Sheree Phillip, 33, knew nothing of her husband’s grand plan to start a brewery until he showed up with a trailer full of gear.

“He brought it home and my first reaction was WHAT HAVE YOU DONE. It was ridiculous … he’s come back with a big shed and a whole lot of brewing equipment,” she said.

Also his wife (in their Gumtree add video on Facebook):

We first came up and said "I think you should start a brewery". It sounds really mad when you're saying it. But I backed him from the get go.


----------



## mattyh77 (26/10/17)

I just saw the Gumtree video add. 
See how he pours the beer into the keg? Nothing like a bit of oxidised beer.


----------



## mtb (26/10/17)

mattyh77 said:


> I just saw the Gumtree video add.
> See how he pours the beer into the keg? Nothing like a bit of oxidised beer.


Link!


----------



## TSMill (26/10/17)

Too dumb to link but search "hop & clover" (possibly a subsidiary of Gumtree)


----------



## TSMill (26/10/17)

It actually also looks like they may be mashing uncracked grain....


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/10/17)

Oh dear. I guess he's just like the millions of youtubers who eagerly make shows of themselves doing something cluelessly for the very first time and tick it as an educational video pfffft.....
"Look at me look at me I'm on TV"


----------



## Jack of all biers (26/10/17)

mtb said:


> My guess is that this guy has approached all these media outlets with his story (how else would they have come to know about it?) in his vain attempt to drum up excitement about his "new venture" so his wife doesn't leave him for spending their savings on a home brewery.
> 
> To his credit though, the story definitely got out there. For a day



Ah, but the wife is in Marketing... I doubt very much he came up with the idea to go to the journos. Typical marketing strategy. First, put out a media release or talk to your buddies in the media, get a story out. Hope it gets traction and watch for money making opportunities. Such as going to Gumtree and selling your story for advertising dollars. Money, money, money for advertising Gumtree itself. https://blog.gumtree.com.au/backyard-brewery/

Hopefully enough money to pay for the overpriced equipment he bought!

Yes, hilarious kegging technique. I hope it was just for the cameras!

EDIT - Yep, that be un-milled grains being poured in. Hoping this is just for the cameras also.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/10/17)

and the bottling  Decant into 2lt open jug and then funnel into bottle. 

Well if they're trying to cash in on being the inspiration for people to brew they better not give links to this thread


----------



## TSMill (26/10/17)

I think the 2L bottle and funnel was just for adding the wife's "botanicals"


----------



## pcqypcqy (27/10/17)

Jack of all biers said:


> Ah, but the wife is in Marketing... I doubt very much he came up with the idea to go to the journos. Typical marketing strategy. First, put out a media release or talk to your buddies in the media, get a story out. Hope it gets traction and watch for money making opportunities. Such as going to Gumtree and selling your story for advertising dollars. Money, money, money for advertising Gumtree itself. https://blog.gumtree.com.au/backyard-brewery/
> 
> Hopefully enough money to pay for the overpriced equipment he bought!
> 
> ...



To think I just dropped (read: wasted) $275 on a mini mill with hopper, when it turns out you don't even need to crack the grain! @malt junkie - I want my money back!


----------



## BrockHops (27/10/17)

This is a complete fabrication in my opinion, it's just an ad for Gumtree, I watched the YouTube video lol.


----------



## homebrewnewb (27/10/17)

i can finally use it

FAKE NEWS.... it's memed up fake news.

Newsflash, Sydney man buys crappy brewery and shed and makes the news

the fact that DT created the term fake news and is in modern parlance freaks me out though, what an age we live in...


----------



## manticle (27/10/17)

DT didn't invent it - just utterly misappropriated it.


----------



## Andy_27 (27/10/17)

I hope they were cleaning with that manky garden hose, not filling up the mash tun...


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/10/17)

**** me i just watched the video.....HAHAHAHAHAH

wives were very supportive - that is not what the new article said
using the green garden hose to fill with strike water - yuck!!!
pouring in un-milled grain - WTF!
Bottling with a funnel - crikey
Fermenting outside and kegging with a long pour - bloody novices.

I look forward to the story about how much red tape there was and how the laws don't allow you to manufacture beer for sale at residential premises. 

oh and how the ATO gave them a "friendly visit" to sample some excise free beer.


----------

